# Richmond champ show



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Who's going? 
Looks like it could be a bit wet! Remember to take your waterproofs and wellies!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

me on sat only spectating as judge not for my type lol.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Friday/Tomorrow for me 

Unlikely to get anything under our Judge but its my closest Champ show and a nice one at that :smile5: So off we will set tomorrow




Suppose I better go groom the dog!!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

We should have been there for Amy to do the JH Semi-finals, but just cant afford it this year , I couldnt get anyone to come with me and share the fuel costs 

Good luck to those going though


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> We should have been there for Amy to do the JH Semi-finals, but just cant afford it this year , I couldnt get anyone to come with me and share the fuel costs
> 
> Good luck to those going though


what a shame although i fully understand. just seen Darlington entries for us . they're crap.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Percy's ready


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thats cheating lol there's no coat to groom.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Percy's ready


Cor - he;s looking stunning  Good luck - I missed the closing date 

Good luck to everyone entered


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Cor - he;s looking stunning  Good luck - I missed the closing date
> 
> Good luck to everyone entered


Thanks Swarthy


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We're not going this year. It's almost a four hour journey for us, and now the girls are too old for JHA we're only going to go if there is an outstanding judge - or if the price of petrol should suddenly plummet  We're going to the Wath & West Melton Open show at Newark instead.

Good luck to everyone who is going to Richmond :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm there sunday, last time in puppy for Lola


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Friday/Tomorrow for me
> 
> Unlikely to get anything under our Judge but its my closest Champ show and a nice one at that :smile5: So off we will set tomorrow
> 
> Suppose I better go groom the dog!!!!


good luck lets us know what ground conditions are like later. xx


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

good luck to all that go...we were going to go and even arranged the day off work...but in the end we decided it was just to far a drive so did not even enter...so instead we are going to have an exciting day in.....TESCO....aint we the lucky ones....not


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> good luck to all that go...we were going to go and even arranged the day off work...but in the end we decided it was just to far a drive so did not even enter...so instead we are going to have an exciting day in.....TESCO....aint we the lucky ones....not


Not liking the fact you cannot make it but liking the fact Tesco is the chosen alternative lol


----------



## Barbara22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm going tomorrow (sat) mind you not looking forward to it weather wise:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Barbara22 said:


> I'm going tomorrow (sat) mind you not looking forward to it weather wise:smilewinkgrin:


me too although not taking a dog. whats the forecast rain?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> me too although not taking a dog. whats the forecast rain?


Ground is not great at the moment.
If it rains tonight its going to be a nightmare.

We got nothing 
but it was expected so thats ok :smile5:
Percy was a little star in the ring though, so well behaved.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Ground is not great at the moment.
> If it rains tonight its going to be a nightmare.
> 
> We got nothing
> ...


ok thanks hun, :smile5:well done Percy for being a good boy xx
u out anymore this weekend?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

What's the ground going to be like by sunday!

At least it will never be any worse than it was a few years ago!!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

we were there today no CC's there this year for LC Chis but still an ok entry considering that, my boy got first in PGD so well pleased


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well done you...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Chloef said:


> we were there today no CC's there this year for LC Chis but still an ok entry considering that, my boy got first in PGD so well pleased


Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lola already for tomorrow


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well didn't show... but was thrilled to see a bitch by a dog i bred take the CC her 3rd!!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

dexter said:


> well didn't show... but was thrilled to see a bitch by my dog take the CC her 3rd!!!


Wooohoo - now THAT is something to shout about   it must be one hell of a feeling


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Wooohoo - now THAT is something to shout about   it must be one hell of a feeling


it is thanks. i don't own him my friend does he has 2 CC's himself , but she is seriously ill in hosp what a tonic xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

well done all placed - I wish I could have made it, wanted to go under our judge


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumbup: Well done to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great day at Richomond  My little Lola - 1st in Puppy bitch out of 16 

It was very windy hence the coat blowing


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Great day at Richomond  My little Lola - 1st in Puppy bitch out of 16
> 
> It was very windy hence the coat blowing


Well done  I know all about coats blowing in the wind  although in that instance, it was my chocolate boy's flying across the ring during the challenge  and mentioned in the critique


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Great day at Richomond  My little Lola - 1st in Puppy bitch out of 16
> 
> It was very windy hence the coat blowing


well done hun so pleased for you xxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Well done  I know all about coats blowing in the wind  although in that instance, it was my chocolate boy's flying across the ring during the challenge  and mentioned in the critique


lol................ just as well we weren't there today


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Great day at Richomond  My little Lola - 1st in Puppy bitch out of 16
> 
> very,very well done...


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

We are now on 15 points for JW.... 7 months to get the rest!! fingers crossed


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

good luck you're lucky yours don't drop coat.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> good luck you're lucky yours don't drop coat.


Yes but TT's go though a horrid change at about 12 months when they are changing from puppy to jnr coat! matts galore


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> We are now on 15 points for JW.... 7 months to get the rest!! fingers crossed


have you got your open show points?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> have you got your open show points?


Yep, got 3 BP from open shows and 4 1st's so far at champ shows


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep, got 3 BP from open shows and 4 1st's so far at champ shows


cool...good luck with the rest of your points.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ridgeback05 said:


> cool...good luck with the rest of your points.


dont say that, now she's trying to drag me to midland counties!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> dont say that, now she's trying to drag me to midland counties!!:smilewinkgrin:


 wouldnt come when I asked :crying: - now we are not going! LOL


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Great day at Richomond  My little Lola - 1st in Puppy bitch out of 16
> 
> It was very windy hence the coat blowing


Wow! Well done! :thumbup:


----------

